# Hunting Arrow Set Up



## normbates1 (Apr 14, 2008)

What distances are you expecting to shoot?


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Shoot a mechanical with 3 x 3" VaneTec Vanes. They are super stiff and last a lifetime. Also get a wrist strap as you will have to shoot 100% torque free.


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

normbates1 said:


> What distances are you expecting to shoot?


Want to get as close as possible!!! I have been practising out to 70m with my current setup but will not take a shot at that distance. I will take a shot out to 50m should conditions be perfect.


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

INGOZI said:


> Shoot a mechanical with 3 x 3" VaneTec Vanes. They are super stiff and last a lifetime. Also get a wrist strap as you will have to shoot 100% torque free.


Dankie Engee,

Watse broadhead dink jy sal lekker werk?


----------



## za_boy (Nov 8, 2005)

What smaller antelope are you planning on shooting with that light arrow?


----------



## normbates1 (Apr 14, 2008)

How about dropping down to an 85g broadhead. Overall weight would be 
322gr at 70# = 4.6 gr/lb. I don't know how to calculate the FPS off of that. It's a little light for an arrow at that poundage, but it would be able to get it there faster. Also, at the distance you plan to shoot an unspooked animal may not even notice the bow noise. And if they are closer, they won't be able to get out of the way.


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

za_boy said:


> What smaller antelope are you planning on shooting with that light arrow?



Mountain Reedbuck, Klipspringer etc....:wink: This setup will also be able to take on Blue Wildebeest etc. You just need to wait for the right shot opportunity.


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

normbates1 said:


> How about dropping down to an 85g broadhead. Overall weight would be
> 322gr at 70# = 4.6 gr/lb. I don't know how to calculate the FPS off of that. It's a little light for an arrow at that poundage, but it would be able to get it there faster. Also, at the distance you plan to shoot an unspooked animal may not even notice the bow noise. And if they are closer, they won't be able to get out of the way.



Nope, I want to stay above 5gr/lb


----------



## za_boy (Nov 8, 2005)

You want to hunt a wildebeest with that light arrow?!?!  I wouldn't reccommend hunting any antelope with that arrow setup especially with the expandable broadhead! Seriously, you're looking for trouble hunting with such a light arrow. Just ask around, I won't be the only guy not reccommending it.


----------



## GrootWildJagter (Apr 24, 2008)

setup should be fine for mountain reedbuck and klipspringer... but BWB? a 360grain arrow with a mechanical? maybe is you are able to shoot a fixed blade, but you wont be able to control a fixed blade at that speed.

I tried to shoot a klipspringer from 30yards, shooting 285feet per second, missed him completely. With that sound coming out, he will still jump you even at that speed. they are very quick!


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

I will suggest you the G5 Tekan II in 125 grain, no cross wind problem and enough weight to give the Parow a stable trajectory.
I shot a moutain reedbuck with another type of mechanical with a rolling rubber band in 2004 and lost him because not both blades opened equal and the arrow not penetrated 
Also what I learned by small quick animals is, better a shoot from long distance than a shoot from short distance. The noises are sooo important !!


----------



## GrootWildJagter (Apr 24, 2008)

i would say mechanical with a small cutting diameter, then you wont loose as much KE as with a bigger mechanical like spitfire or grim reaper


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

za_boy said:


> You want to hunt a wildebeest with that light arrow?!?!  I wouldn't reccommend hunting any antelope with that arrow setup especially with the expandable broadhead! Seriously, you're looking for trouble hunting with such a light arrow. Just ask around, I won't be the only guy not reccommending it.


Read carefully..... I said its capable! I did not say I was going to do it!

You must remember some woman are hunting with 400gr arrows at LOW poundages and still shooting them. Some are even getting pass throughs! For the bigger game I have my 80lb guardian with 980gr arrows. Heavy enough for you?:tongue::tongue::tongue:

GWJ. I am planning on taking a slightly further shot if it all works out. I am bargaining as Frank says that if you are slightly further away that it should count in your favour. I will be using something like a piston point or a rage 2 blader. I dont want to use an "over the top blade mechanical."


----------



## Pardus (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi D

I quickly worked out ur Kinetic enege on your Gaurdian. On 80lb with a 980gr arrow your speed is 125fps and your energy is 34.01. i think your arrow is to heavy!!! With a 600gr arrow speed is 252fps and energy is 84.63. 

Just someting to think about.

Willie


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Pardus said:


> Hi D
> 
> I quickly worked out ur Kinetic enege on your Gaurdian. On 80lb with a 980gr arrow your speed is 125fps and your energy is 34.01. i think your arrow is to heavy!!! With a 600gr arrow speed is 252fps and energy is 84.63.
> 
> ...


Those programs are inaccurate. I've chronied it @ 203fps.


----------



## za_boy (Nov 8, 2005)

If you're not planing on shooting a WB with your light setup then why mention it? We all know that it's possible to kill almost any game with almost any bow & arrow setup but IMO it's irresponsible to shoot such light arrows at any buck. Sure you can get pass throughs and sure you could find the animal within 20m but there's just so much more of a chance of wounding the animal and not finding it, especially with long range shots. But give it a go and let us know how it turns out.

Cheers





Drenalinjunkie8 said:


> Read carefully..... I said its capable! I did not say I was going to do it!
> 
> You must remember some woman are hunting with 400gr arrows at LOW poundages and still shooting them. Some are even getting pass throughs! For the bigger game I have my 80lb guardian with 980gr arrows. Heavy enough for you?:tongue::tongue::tongue:
> 
> GWJ. I am planning on taking a slightly further shot if it all works out. I am bargaining as Frank says that if you are slightly further away that it should count in your favour. I will be using something like a piston point or a rage 2 blader. I dont want to use an "over the top blade mechanical."


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Building a flat shooting set-up depends on many factors. You need to get an arrow that stays just above the 5gr per pound minimum and has the correct FOC. For such fast arrows I would suggest that you look at something between 8 and 10% not more. Fletching clearance is also going to be your biggest problem.

First ork out what your FOC is going to be with field points then start shopping for the mechanical. Trophy Ridge makes quite a wide range.

Good luck.


----------



## Macmathews (Jul 24, 2007)

*Rocket*

I would think about using an over the top mech..
To be exact a rocket steel head 125.. (not the bladed tip 1)
and with that 82 set-up your producing 89 ft/KE..


That'll blow through WB no prob.. Some of these guys make me laugh with there old school thinking .. It must be 600 grains... 

I would NOT use a RAGE on those animals though.. especially 2 blade.. 2" cutting is too much

BTW - touch up the blade's on the steelheads and your good to go !

Kyle


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks for the response guys. I have been thinking of a few tests that I can do for interrest sake.


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

I got bored at work so decided to draw a graph to show why I feel that velocity calculating software is inaccurate.

Tell me what you guys think.


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

For the old men with bad eyes....


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

I did one for my Airborne 82nd @ 70lb and it is amazing what this bow can achieve! I had two points two work on which I have chronographed before!


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Drenalinjunkie8 said:


> For the old men with bad eyes....


Thank you, very kindly !!


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Pleasure Frank!


----------

